# To those who wear the pink dress!!



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2009)

Matching accessories!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh please tell us how you really feel.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2009)

What can I say

On a serious note, Have Yall checked out the D3s.
The things a beast!! ISO quality is suppose to be off the charts good.


----------



## quinn (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm getting prepared to step up a level or two.I'll just have to stay awwy from the pink ones.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2009)

Whatcha lookin at Quinn?


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 28, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> What can I say
> 
> On a serious note, Have Yall checked out the D3s.
> The things a beast!! ISO quality is suppose to be off the charts good.



Yea I checked em...Think I'll pick up a couple next time Im at Wolf Camera. Right after I win the Lottery.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2009)

cre8foru said:


> Yea I checked em...Think I'll pick up a couple next time Im at Wolf Camera. Right after I win the Lottery.



Yep! They are pricey!


----------



## quinn (Dec 28, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Whatcha lookin at Quinn?



I'm not sure.I think i still got a lotta learning before I can can to crazy.I do have a Nikon P&S now.I think the best I can get in the $750 -$1000 range.Is it bad luck to start spending yer tax refund before you get it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2009)

Heck No! Mines already spent! Too bad it's all going for debt reduction.
Go ahead and get Ya'll a nice DSLR kit!


----------



## quinn (Dec 28, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Heck No! Mines already spent! Too bad it's all going for debt reduction.
> Go ahead and get Ya'll a nice DSLR kit!



That's what I'm gonna do.I went up there to the Wallyworld tonight and printed my first pictures tonight on a fancy machine.I only thought i liked to take pictures earlier.Dang gettin them on print is way too cool.What is a good printer.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2009)

There's tons of great home printers for good prices, just figure out what you want to spend.
Epson, Canon, HP all make good stuff. HP lost my business a while back due to their customer service.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 28, 2009)

I need a new camera!!!  My ol' D70 is starting to give me issues everytime I take it out. 
That D90 is right up my alley...hopefully they have different colors to choose from though. 
I heard a rumor that Nikon was comming out with pink cameras to try and bring the Canon users over.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice, it'll totally match my heels and undies!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh man I may just have to sell the Canon & switch to Nikon. Hmmmm I wonder if being pink makes it shoot better photos.


----------



## raggedy ann (Dec 29, 2009)

Real men carry pink cameras?!?


----------



## xs5875 (Dec 29, 2009)

JasonF said:


> I need a new camera!!!  My ol' D70 is starting to give me issues everytime I take it out.
> That D90 is right up my alley...hopefully they have different colors to choose from though.
> I heard a rumor that Nikon was comming out with pink cameras to try and bring the Canon users over.



Hey now!!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 29, 2009)

Dang it boy...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 30, 2009)

jason, when we come down in spring you can give my 90 a whirl to see how ya like it.  it is the plain ol black one though. might have to see if i can add some pink racin' stripes !!!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats sounds like a plan F1 !!
You can wait to put the pink racin' stripes on it until after I play around with it though!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Thats sounds like a plan F1 !!
> You can wait to put the pink racin' stripes on it until after I play around with it though!



10-4  i am more of a pink zebra stripe kind of guy anyway !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 30, 2009)

dear lord, that pink is HIDEOUS!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 30, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> dear lord, that pink is HIDEOUS!



yes, REAL nikon pink is a lovely shade that brings out the bloodshot in my eyes unlike the hideous canon queen periwinkle


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> yes, REAL nikon pink is a lovely shade that brings out the bloodshot in my eyes unlike the hideous canon queen periwinkle


Really! Did You just use the word periwinkle??


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 30, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> yes, REAL nikon pink is a lovely shade that brings out the bloodshot in my eyes unlike the hideous canon queen periwinkle





DRB1313 said:


> Really! Did You just use the word periwinkle??



I think he just did


----------



## Smokey (Dec 30, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> yes, REAL nikon pink is a lovely shade that brings out the bloodshot in my eyes unlike the hideous canon queen *periwinkle*



Periwinkle......aint that some kind of typing around the censors


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe he meant Feralwinkle


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 30, 2009)

no, those camo fleece britches were feralwinkle


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't make me do it


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 30, 2009)

maybe i should have said fuschia ????


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever you say sir!!!


----------



## GAR KID (Dec 30, 2009)

nice drb


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

GAR KID said:


> nice drb



You want a pair??


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> You want a pair??



 DO IT!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Slingblade (Dec 30, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Whatever you say sir!!!



That which has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

Figured I'd outta do the right thing and stick up for my Nikon counterpart F1.  Yall don't be fooled my the black lens...thats a Canon!  I was even more shocked at what ol' DRB was wearin!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness . . .


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey DRB, that ain't fair!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Hey DRB, that ain't fair!!!



I wondered how long it was going to take you to notice.
Magical Guru Powers


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I wondered how long it was going to take you to notice.
> Magical powers of a Guru




Gosh darnit!  
I guess I can't pick on you no more.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey, Going back to post #12, what's going on with the 70?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Hey DRB, that ain't fair!!!



I was wonderin' what I was missin'. I looked at that photo up close tryin' to figure out what was so darn funny. Couldn't figure it out now I know he changed it before I had a chance to see it.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Hey, Going back to post #12, what's going on with the 70?



I think the card reader is messed up. Sometimes when taking pictures, the camera will interupt and tell me to change or format my card?  I then have to take out the card and put it back in for it to work again?  Strange!
I took 105 shots at the beach on Monday and about 50 of those ended up corrupted and lost.  It happens with all my cards so it's gotta be a camera issue.  I'm sure Nikon will charge me more than the camera's worth to get fixed so I'm just going to deal with it for now.
It's got some milage on it so maybe it's time is near?   All the more reason to upgrade to a D90!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Crickett said:


> I was wonderin' what I was missin'. I looked at that photo up close tryin' to figure out what was so darn funny. Couldn't figure it out now I know he changed it before I had a chance to see it.


It's there, just keep looking!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad ya tucked in that shirt DRB!  That other scary image might have kept me awake tonight.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

Crickett said:


> I was wonderin' what I was missin'. I looked at that photo up close tryin' to figure out what was so darn funny. Couldn't figure it out now I know he changed it before I had a chance to see it.



I captured Myself sportn' a pink thong while we were shooting at Moccasin Creek S.P. this last year.  He covered it up since I've posted the shot. 
Mods!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonF said:


> I think the card reader is messed up. Sometimes when taking pictures, the camera will interupt and tell me to change or format my card?  I then have to take out the card and put it back in for it to work again?  Strange!
> I took 105 shots at the beach on Monday and about 50 of those ended up corrupted and lost.  It happens with all my cards so it's gotta be a camera issue.  I'm sure Nikon will charge me more than the camera's worth to get fixed so I'm just going to deal with it for now.
> It's got some milage on it so maybe it's time is near?   All the more reason to upgrade to a D90!



Well I hope an upgrade is in your future soon, cause we can't do without your pics for long!!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonF said:


> I captured Myself sportn' a pink thong while we were shooting at Moccasin Creek S.P. this last year.  He covered it up since I've posted the shot.
> Mods!!!




Dude!  Too funny!!!
*rolls on the floor*


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just glad to see you are keeping the facts straight.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2009)

Man y'all are crackin' me up!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

A little humor never hurts!!  Well, unless you have a broke rib or something


----------

